# catfishin question



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Two actually...
When bush hookin how deep do you usually hang your baits? It's been years since I've been but we used to drop them very deep in the flathead holes and it worked great
Second.....how deep when rod and reel in for them? This I've never done but will soon.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

The only kind of cat fishing I've done has been with rod and reel. We always just use a sinker so it's on the bottom. then use what ever kind of hook and bait you use.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Yeh I should've been more specific. I've cat fished ...who hasn't.... I meant rod and reel for targeting flatheads specifically. I didn't know if there were any tricks that worked better than the norm.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> Yeh I should've been more specific. I've cat fished ...who hasn't.... I meant rod and reel for targeting flatheads specifically. I didn't know if there were any tricks that worked better than the norm.


Carolina rig with a bream on bottom and experiment different holes. Just try and fish close to structure and such.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

That's more in line with what I was looking for...thanks for the info


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

a gulf rig/three way rig works well also, keeps the bream off the bottom by a foot or so...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Check out my link below flathead hunters.com we have everything u can ask for and then some .


----------

